# NC Redfish?



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

They can be hard to find this time of year. Normally we haven't a monsoon's worth of rain, so the water is clear, which makes them spooky. It's been a little while since I've fished down that direction, but I'd be looking in the shallow bays and mud flats. Unless they've had a bunch of pressure (or you spook them), they'll eat just about anything. I throw weedless plastics this time of year, but have caught some on mirrolures when trout fishing.


----------

